# Dragic Doing Well



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't even remember what we traded him for . . . 

http://www.nba.com/2012/news/04/09/...james-goran-dragic/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aaron Brooks. Cuz we're dumb. He took his ball and went overseas when lockout happened. He was an RFA as well. Trade made no sense whatsoever. Dragic was a nice contrast for Nash and better for the future.

Still ****ing pissed about this deal.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

he was having an off year, but still he had already showed us what he could do... that was the dumbest move we made in the past few years, cuz now we have to look for a new PG....


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, I hated this move as soon as it was announced. It made no sense at all. Dragic was the perfect backup for Nash and even showed signs of finally becoming the replacement we were looking for. So we trade him for Aaron Brooks? An undersized chucker who is only known because he was the only offensive player on the team he was playing for?


PLEEEEEASE


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

would it be possible for us to get him back after this season?lol


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He's gonna be a FA, so yes. But he wasn't this front office's guy so I don't know if they will, or if he even wants to come back.


----------

